# Alan Lee's temple in NYC?



## jim777 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've tried the search function and haven't found any instances of anyone going to the school or being a member of the temple. Is anyone familiar with the school as it is currently? I went for a short period in 1980, but at the time beginners like myself were simply taught running in place and standing in horse stance for the first few months. It didn't really bring out my inner Kwai Chang Cane, as it were 
All these years later I am still a beginner, and I was just wondering if the MAs here thought it was a good school, or if I'd be better off looking at someplace else in NYC.

Thanks in advance,

jim


----------



## clfsean (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not sure where you're at in NJ, but there's some good KF there if it's what you're after. 

Check out http://www.yeeshungga.com/ . They have multiple locations in NJ. 

Also check out Bonaficio Lim at 79-05 Tamarron Drive Plainsboro, NJ 08536 (609) 716-9620 for something a little different. 

If it doesn't tweak your interest, you may want to go into NYC.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2007)

Not having any experience with the school I cannot say if it is good or bad but it sounds like it was at least traditional, which does not play well to most Americans.

Traditionally in China you do a whole lot of stance training and exercise before you start any forms and/or applications.

My Sanda Sifu is big on the basics... and when I say big I mean vastly, hugely, mind-bogglingly big on basics. After that the real training (and pain) begins. :EG:


----------



## jim777 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no problem with the traditional, since I'm a 45 year old beginner. I have no thoughts of someday flying  Also, the temple is literally 3 blocks from my office, so it is ridiculously close to me. I have to admit that location was and is very important to me. I just got back from watching a class, and I think I'll go watch another Thursday. I got a very good vibe from the place.

jim


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I have no problem with the traditional, since I'm a 45 year old beginner. I have no thoughts of someday flying  Also, the temple is literally 3 blocks from my office, so it is ridiculously close to me. I have to admit that location was and is very important to me. I just got back from watching a class, and I think I'll go watch another Thursday. I got a very good vibe from the place.
> 
> jim


 
That is a big part of finding a school, how you feel about it and of course how you feel about the instructor. 

Best policy is exactly what you are doing, go watch a few classes.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 27, 2007)

clfsean said:


> I'm not sure where you're at in NJ, but there's some good KF there if it's what you're after.
> 
> Check out http://www.yeeshungga.com/ . They have multiple locations in NJ.
> 
> ...


 
That Hung Ga school looks awesome!


----------



## jim777 (Mar 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is a big part of finding a school, how you feel about it and of course how you feel about the instructor.
> 
> Best policy is exactly what you are doing, go watch a few classes.


 
The instructor of the class I watched recognized me from my handful of months in 1980, and said "Welcome back" when he came over! I was stunned, to say the least. I hadn't called to say I was coming, so they literally wouldn't have seen me in 27 years.


----------



## pstarr (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember hearing of Alan Lee back in the day.  He was a traditional teacher of some form of Shao-lin but I have no idea whatever became of him...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 29, 2007)

clfsean said:


> I'm not sure where you're at in NJ, but there's some good KF there if it's what you're after.
> 
> Check out http://www.yeeshungga.com/ . They have multiple locations in NJ.
> 
> ...


 
OK, cut to the chase, I am an IT department head in Manhattan, and a bunch of the guys I work with want to do _something_ and they want me to pick what. No one wants to go to the gym anymore, they want to take martial arts. (The gym is happy to take your money, and sad to see you show up. We want aplace that EXPECTS us to show up!) I probably had an influence on that :lol: I would rather a chinese style, and having gone to Alan Lee's in the past I thought of them first. As I mentioned, they are about 3 blocks from our office and their schedule is perfect.
Now, after looking around a little more (on some other sites as well) I see many people don't think highly of the school or its students, which is fine. That's the kind of info I was looking for after all.
I looked at Yee's site a bit more, and they don't seem to have normal classes or times (or what would be considered normal from a karate background). They have a lot of 30 & 60 minute classes for very specific bits like forms here, self defense there, hand techniques in a third class, stretching and kicking in a fourth. Lee's has what I assumed would be normal tues/thur 6 to 8 classes, where they eventually get around to everything.
Does anyone know of a good school in Manhattan that is both worth attending and schedule friendly? If it was just me I could be more flexible, but I might have as many as 5 students joining the school we decide on. Lower Manahattan would be best, and Chinatown would be fine. We looked at http://www.usashaolintemple.com/ but I don't know what to think of it, honestly. We don't need to become brilliant warriors, or fly or walk up walls  We want to work out, get in better shape, live longer and healthier, and learn some real kung fu 

thanks all!


----------



## clfsean (Mar 29, 2007)

Real kung fu in Manhattan? Chinatown is a possibility?? 

There are lots of possibilities. Your "schedule friendly" notion may inhibit the notions of "real kung fu", but here's where I'd go if I were there... 

Kwong Man Fong -- Bak Mei http://www.pakmeinyc.net/
Yip Wing Hong -- Lung Ying http://www.yipsdragonstylekungfu.com/
James Cama -- Jook Lum Praying Mantis http://www.jooklummantis.com

White Crane Kung Fu International
Chief Instructor: Shifu Fai Chan
211 Canal street 3rd floor , New York City, New York, U.S.A.
Telephone: (212) 2262440

Try these...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 29, 2007)

clfsean said:


> Real kung fu in Manhattan? Chinatown is a possibility??


 
I don't know if I'm coming off as either incredibly ignorant or simply naive here, but I take that chance to be clearly understood.
Real kung fu, as I keep hearing that many schools in NYC are simply out for the money and are far more crap than content. I wouldn't know personally due to my unfamiliarity, but as I keeping hearing (and reading) that from people with long associations to the NY scene; I would assume it was an understanding about the NY scene. Chinatown is a possibility, in that I can get 5 people there together. Not a possibility in that Chinatown might have Chinese arts, but that it is geographically close enough to be possible for us to realistically attend for a period of time. Again, I am trying to find a place for a group of people to go. If it is the single best place in the country and too far away....it's no good to me. Kyokushin is extremely close, but is likewise not what I am looking for for my group. The schedule I can't do anything about, it is what it is. We work in an investment bank, and they won't flex their hours for us.

Thanks for the tips. I will look into the schools suggested.


jim


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2007)

I really do not know anything about either school but if it is real Yichuan (Dachengchuan) it is good, and I have hear there is a very good Yiquan school in NYC, I am just not sure this is it. And if it is real Shauijiao it is going to be a real hard workout, painful too.

I also do not know how close W27th Street is to the area you are talking about.

Grandmaster Wang Rengang International Dachengdao Inc. 163 B Mott Street NYC, NY USA 10013 
Dachengquan, Northern Mantis, Chinese weapons, Xingyi, Bagua, and San Da in Manhattan 
http://www.dachengdao.com/

Chinese Shuai Jiao Association, New York
http://www.shuaijiao.net/home.htm
W27th St. Between 6th and 7th Ave


----------



## jim777 (Mar 29, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I really do not know anything about either school but if it is real Yichuan (Dachengchuan) it is good, and I have hear there is a very good Yiquan school in NYC, I am just not sure this is it. And if it is real Shauijiao it is going to be a real hard workout, painful too.
> 
> I also do not know how close W27th Street is to the area you are talking about.
> 
> ...


 
This looks great, but their lessons run until 6PM, which is about as early as we could get there.



> Chinese Shuai Jiao Association, New York
> http://www.shuaijiao.net/home.htm
> W27th St. Between 6th and 7th Ave


 
We're on 25th St, so this place is thisclose to us. In fact, it is just a block from Alan Lee's. I'm having a problem getting their page to open, but this would be ideal if the hours are right and they let us get up to speed for a month or four 

I'll let you know how it turns out. I'm going to check a few schools, and now at least I have a handful of places to look into. I'm going to go down to Yee's as well and see what the story is there with their schedules and classes.

thanks again,

Jim


----------



## clfsean (Mar 29, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I don't know if I'm coming off as either incredibly ignorant or simply naive here, but I take that chance to be clearly understood.


 
It's neither. You've got a reason to it seems to shoot down any references made save the one that's a block from your office which you've already heard is shakey. 



jim777 said:


> Real kung fu, as I keep hearing that many schools in NYC are simply out for the money and are far more crap than content. I wouldn't know personally due to my unfamiliarity, but as I keeping hearing (and reading) that from people with long associations to the NY scene; I would assume it was an understanding about the NY scene. Chinatown is a possibility, in that I can get 5 people there together.


 
As opposed to schools not in NYC being out for money or crap? C'mon... that's naive or ignorant. Yes it's easier to get away with I'm sure due to the size & nature of the lifestyle of NYC, but you'll find more traditional CMA in NYC Chinatown than you will in Beijing, block for block.



jim777 said:


> Not a possibility in that Chinatown might have Chinese arts, but that it is geographically close enough to be possible for us to realistically attend for a period of time.


 
Chinatown has good quality CMA with the ones I listed as examples and schools I would train at if I were stuck in NYC & couldn't get to other places I know of in the NY area.



jim777 said:


> Again, I am trying to find a place for a group of people to go. If it is the single best place in the country and too far away....it's no good to me. Kyokushin is extremely close, but is likewise not what I am looking for for my group. The schedule I can't do anything about, it is what it is. We work in an investment bank, and they won't flex their hours for us.


 
Have you ever considered that if you start something you may find that other hours are available that aren't posted to the general public? There's lots of information within CMA schools that isn't public & is kept that way for a reason. Try finding out first hand before ruling something out because it doesn't say so on a schedule. 



jim777 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will look into the schools suggested.
> 
> 
> jim


 
Lots of luck... especially with the group thing.


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted by jim777
> Again, I am trying to find a place for a group of people to go. If it is the single best place in the country and too far away....it's no good to me. Kyokushin is extremely close, but is likewise not what I am looking for for my group. The schedule I can't do anything about, it is what it is. We work in an investment bank, and they won't flex their hours for us.


With a small group of "investment bankers" you sound like you have the possibility of your own semi-private class when and as you like it.
Chinatown would be most likely to accommodate you.
Uptown less so.

Don't overlook the White Crane/PakHok that used to be on Canal...
Some styles don't do much for straightening your upper back when you're suffering from being "deskbound"....


----------



## jim777 (Mar 30, 2007)

We're not bankers, we're IT people. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2007)

jim777 said:


> We're not bankers, we're IT people. Thanks again for the tips.


 
WHAT!!! IT People ..... FORGET I ever told you anything :uhyeah:

By the way I'm in IT.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 30, 2007)

Most of us are IT ... at least I am too ...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 30, 2007)

I left a VM with the White Crane place on Canal St, and looked into a few others. The place on 27th (Shuai Jiao) appears to only teach on Sundays between noon and 2PM. The instructor here: http://www.northernmantis.com/home.html says he studied under Brendan Lai and this school would be a great fit for us as well. Its been a good day so far  (other than a new Bagle virus variant called Atonex.A that just showed up on 20 or so of our London servers). I asked everyone to give me a month to sort through all the options, so hopefully I'll get a chance to visit a number of these places.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you set on Chinese systems?  If so, are you looking only at external systems or would you be looking at internal?  Would you all be interested in Aikido if you're not set on strictly Chinese systems?


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 30, 2007)

jim777 said:


> We're not bankers, we're IT people. Thanks again for the tips.



Oooops!
Sorry for that... I looked back and "IT" is what you stated.


----------



## bakxierboxer (Mar 30, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I left a VM with the White Crane place on Canal St...
> I asked everyone to give me a month to sort through all the options, so hopefully I'll get a chance to visit a number of these places.



Yep.
Good way of "leaving it".
Sounds like they "want you".
Prices are 'way higher than they used to be.
Even so, 5 guys at $20 a head per lesson is a fairly decent incentive to start a semi-private class. Works out to @ $160/month each... cheap, if what I've been hearing is accurate with group class rates going up to $200/month some places. Manhattan might well be in the high end of the pricing matrix.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I can't expect everyone to be at the phone when I call, so I don't mind leaving a message. Especially if it comes out to less than 160 each per month. That strikes me as a bit high, to be honest. I'd rather we get into a regular class than a private class, because I don't want people feeling they have to stay if it turns out they hate it after 2 months.

To Nebuchadnezzar, I am looking exclusively at Chinese systems at the moment. If you know of a great Aikido school though, please feel free to PM me the info. One of my brothers who has dan rank in Shotokan was looking for a good Aikido school recently.

thanks again


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Apr 1, 2007)

jim777 said:


> Well, I can't expect everyone to be at the phone when I call, so I don't mind leaving a message. Especially if it comes out to less than 160 each per month. That strikes me as a bit high, to be honest. I'd rather we get into a regular class than a private class, because I don't want people feeling they have to stay if it turns out they hate it after 2 months.
> 
> To Nebuchadnezzar, I am looking exclusively at Chinese systems at the moment. If you know of a great Aikido school though, please feel free to PM me the info. One of my brothers who has dan rank in Shotokan was looking for a good Aikido school recently.
> 
> thanks again


 
Can do!


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know where you live but if you live in New Jersey you should try Al Bender's Kung-Fu.  He is the rael deal.  I know Al and his students do very well in competition also.  Here is his web site - http://www.albenderskungfuacademy.com/

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## jim777 (Apr 1, 2007)

I appreciate the tip Sensei Tom, and all the other tips I've gotten as well. I actually live just south of Philly near Cherry Hill, and am looking for something close to my office in Manhattan.

jim


----------



## Brian King (Apr 2, 2007)

JIM777
Check out Fighthouse
http://fighthouse.com/

Brian


----------



## jim777 (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks Brian


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a note:

I am a long time CMA guy (taiji, Xingyi, Sanda [Sanda not so long]) but if I lived closer to NYC I would likely check out the Fighthouse for Systema.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 2, 2007)

It certainly looks effective  Tai Chi and Systema might make a good combination


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 2, 2007)

jim777 said:


> It certainly looks effective  Tai Chi and Systema might make a good combination


 
Muay Thai might not be to bad either.


----------



## mfinn (Apr 30, 2007)

Master Yu Cheng Hsiang is the real deal.  Teaches on Weds evenings and Saturday and Sunday mornings at 19 Murray Street, 3rd floor.  Taijiquan 108- posture form, Shaolin Temple forms, sword, stick and very, very traditional.  The best I ever saw, and I have been aorund this stuff since 1970.  

But he doesn't make it easy.  For every 20 students who show up, maybe 1 sticks.  He teaches everyone.  No senior student hoo-haw.  But he demands you practice daily.  Just too hardcore for most.


----------



## jim777 (May 23, 2007)

mfinn said:


> Master Yu Cheng Hsiang is the real deal. Teaches on Weds evenings and Saturday and Sunday mornings at 19 Murray Street, 3rd floor. Taijiquan 108- posture form, Shaolin Temple forms, sword, stick and very, very traditional. The best I ever saw, and I have been aorund this stuff since 1970.
> 
> But he doesn't make it easy. For every 20 students who show up, maybe 1 sticks. He teaches everyone. No senior student hoo-haw. But he demands you practice daily. Just too hardcore for most.


 
Sorry I missed this one when it was new! Any phone number for Master Yu? I'm guessing there's no website :lol:

thanks again

jim


----------

